# How much time does your bee keeping duties take you?



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I am in the beggining stages of thinking on this... was just wondering how much time it takes you?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I read recently in a beginner's book that it will require approx. 10 hours per hive per year. Many things can make that vary. Mostly curiosity and the desire to see what is going on in the hive.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

About 1 hour a month for 2 hives - not counting the time to build and paint all the pieces. Next year, I might commit a bit more time and switch supers around to see if I can get a LOT of honey.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks!

Do you check on them weekly or monthly?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two weeks of 5 hour days per month except spring when placeing honey supers and Sept when we pull honey and extract it.
Those time require more time.

 Al


----------



## cando (Sep 17, 2002)

In the spring of the year 5 hours for 7 hives is what I spend per week, checking on the health. When the honey flow starts here in the end of April until the middle of June it's probably 2 hours per hive to check for swarm cells but after the it's just maintaince so maybe 2 hours for the 7 hives.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Al, multiply that time by the 80 to a 100 hives you have, and I don't think there are that many hours.  :angel: 

Now tell the per hive time.  

Cando, you work slow. Ten minutes per hive for a complete hive check, 6 times a year. 4 in spring, 2 in fall. 5 minutes per hive for quick check, whenever it is thought to be needed. Maybe another 5 times per year.

PS. That's not counting the countless hours just sitting by the hives watching the ladies come and go.


----------

